# Submit a new port



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 23, 2012)

@phoenix (Thanks a lot) helped me and I created my first port 
How to submit the new port?
I read this (a quick look) but didn't find how to do it. Any help?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 23, 2012)

That page tells how to do it using send-pr(1).  There's also the web form at http://www.freebsd.org/send-pr.html, although it will probably require the shar archive to have a .txt extension.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok. I made it


----------

